# Too bad I don't eat ice cream



## solobiker (Aug 14, 2014)

These were fun to make and give away as gifts.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 14, 2014)

Those look really nice Susan. If I may ask were did you get the kits?


----------



## solobiker (Aug 14, 2014)

I got them from PSI. I order some more after I made those and was disappointed because the scoop part was ( for lack of a better word) pitted a bit from the parts  of the scoop were packaged inside of it during shipment.  I have seen them at Woodcraft  and Rockler as well.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Susan,  Did you my change contact PSI about the problem.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 14, 2014)

Lookin' Good!  Learn to eat ice cream..it is easy.:biggrin:


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 15, 2014)

Susan, do call PSI and advise the problem with the piting. They have always made good on spoiled parts for me in the past.
_______________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## robutacion (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Susan,

*"Too bad I don't eat ice cream"*, is not in my vocabulary, don't worry, I eat it for both of us...!:wink::biggrin:

I too made one of those, some time ago, I was sick of trying to eat soup with badly bended spoons, my lovely "darling" kept mention about something that was a little more "stiff" :biggrin: so, was not her fault but mine.

I reckon, with one of those (mine is slightly different shape), even the hardest ice cream get scooped out, like it or not, I never got any more bent spoons so, something should have worked, huh...???

Have a look here...!

Well done...!

Cheers
George


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi Susan,

"Too bad I don't eat ice cream"*  ... you know that's an un-American statement?

If George needs help in taking up the slack for you, I'll be glad to give him an assist... 'course my ice cream of choice is Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla... too bad it's so expensive here in Tennessee... I guess it's considered "Imported" since it has to come up from Texas.... but at $7-$8 a carton, I have to wait for it to go on sale on my budget.

Great looking scoops --- yours too George.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow! Those are nice. I have no problem with eating ice cream. I could eat a half gallon of it at one time LOL!  We love it around here. I'm going to have to give this a try also. I buy most of my stuff from Amazon and Rockler.   Keep up the great things   Fay


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 15, 2014)

TellicoTurning said:


> *Hi Susan,*
> 
> *"Too bad I don't eat ice cream"*  ... you know that's an un-American statement?
> 
> ...


 
Here in TX we go to Walgreens - for some reason they have it on sale almost all the time.  The problem in TX is that the Blue Bell truck drivers eat most of their load before it gets to the store.:biggrin::biggrin:
By the way, Rockler has the best/strongest kitchen utensil kits I've seen.
gordon


----------



## phillywood (Aug 15, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> *"Too bad I don't eat ice cream"*, is not in my vocabulary, don't worry, I eat it for both of us...!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> ...


George if you cook your meat long and on the slow heat then you don't have to fight with it in the bowl to bend your spoon.:biggrin:
other than that she did very nice job I like them. Hope that the kit will hold up and won't tarnish and pit any more with use.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 15, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> *"Too bad I don't eat ice cream"*, is not in my vocabulary, don't worry, I eat it for both of us...!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> ...



George I saw yours, it looks liek you needed to put metal bands where you put the decorative rings on the handles so you won't break them anymore.:tongue:


----------



## solobiker (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.  I did contact PSI and let them know of my issues and concerns.  I have since moved on to pizza cutters.


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 15, 2014)

solobiker said:


> Thanks for the comments. I did contact PSI and let them know of my issues and concerns. I have since moved on to pizza cutters.


 
Rockler does have the best pizza cutters. Sturdier and a little larger than the others.  I have a friend that has sold over 50 of them.
The ones from Rockler cost a little more but definitely worth it.
gordon


----------



## solobiker (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree about the pizza cutters. I made 3 and have already given/mailed them to family.


----------



## deedubl (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't even attempted Ice Cream Scoops or Pizza cutters yet.  You did a great job!


----------



## Lee58 (Sep 19, 2014)

I also had an issue with PSI ice cream scoop I made one for my own use, used it one time hand washed it and towel dried the next time I went to use the scoop it was rusted. Later I was sent an email asking me to rate the scoop from PSI needless to say that wasn't a very positive rating. PSI did contact me at a later time to send back the scoop but when it rusted it was of no use to any one and was thrown in the trash where it belonged. I told PSI that and haven't heard any more from them.


----------



## designer (Sep 19, 2014)

You don't eat ice cream?  What are you a heretic or something?  LOL  Try Oberweiss.  It might change your mind.  Even better than Blue Bell.

Good job on the scoops though.  Keep it up.


----------

